# Can i View 3d in my Laptop ??



## TheMost (Jun 1, 2011)

First of All , I Donno where to post this toipc ...   
PLease move to the respective .. 

Guys , the question is simple 

1) can i view 3D BDRips in 3D in my laptop if i purchase a 3d glass ??
2) Can u give me the link for right 3D glasses ...

Note: 

My laptop is Dell Studio customized 
I Have 512 Graphic card too .. ATI 


Bad at hardware !!! really bad


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 1, 2011)

Most probably your laptop display is not does not allow 3D (all 3D laptops come with 3D glasses)

If your card is 3D ready you can attach it to a 3D TV and watch 3D content


----------



## TheMost (Jun 1, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Most probably your laptop display is not does not allow 3D (all 3D laptops come with 3D glasses)
> 
> If your card is 3D ready you can attach it to a 3D TV and watch 3D content



I had a 3d paper glass which came with a magazine and with that i tried Youtube 3d videos 

For me i was surprised 
i happened to see it in 3d !


----------



## desiibond (Jun 1, 2011)

if the video is a 3D video, yes, you can watch the video on your laptop if you get those glasses. 

A laptop branded 3D means that it has the ability to convert a 2D video stream into 3D.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 1, 2011)

desiibond said:


> if the video is a 3D video, yes, you can watch the video on your laptop if you get those glasses.
> 
> A laptop branded 3D means that it has the ability to convert a 2D video stream into 3D.



CAn you give me the link to but the right 3d glasses


----------



## desiibond (Jun 1, 2011)

First try with homemade glasses! How to DIY 3D Glasses | 3D glasses,3d glasses,3Dglasses,3dglasses,3D polarized glasses

then go for something like this: Red Blue Cyan NVIDIA VISION 3D anaglyph Glasses | eBay


----------



## newboss (Jun 1, 2011)

there are various type of 3D pictures techniques. among all you can view only Anaglyph image/videos. on our simple Laptop/LCD/or ever CRT.

for all other type of 3D technique like IMAX etc we need special type of Screen/hardware/driver 

ofcource you need different glasses for different 3D techniques.

for basic type  "Anaglyph" you need red-cyn glasses. 

i have watched many 3D movies in my CRT !! all are "Anaglyph".

Check Sample Photo


----------



## TheMost (Jun 1, 2011)

2 Pairs 3D Paper Anaglyph Glasses Red Cyan / Blue 3-D | eBay

Will this Work ???

Shall i try this First ???

Reply ASAP


----------



## desiibond (Jun 1, 2011)

yes. it should work.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 2, 2011)

3D Paper Anaglyph Glasses Red Cyan / Blue 3-D

Does this work on nvidia 3D gaming?


----------



## TheMost (Jun 2, 2011)

^ Red Blue Cyan NVIDIA VISION 3D anaglyph Glasses | eBay ??


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 2, 2011)

NO need to buy spend 599 in those glasses coz I m damn sure u will get bored with these 3D. The anaglyph 3D gives almost no colour. Video will be Black n White.
buy a very cheap one Paper Anaglyph 3D Glasses (Red/Cyan) | eBay

Out of curiosity I bought these, got 3D anaglyph HD version of Avatar just to find that its a better watch in 2D. There are only some good 3D clips in youtube which re worth watching.

For the Shutter glass 3D (Nvidia 3D vision) which is awesome, u will need a 120 Hz monitor.

________________________________________________________________

Can somebody tell me how 3D is possible for ATI users ? I found this in the AMD site but not quite a good details is given on how to achieve it.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 9, 2012)

my laptop works with Red Cyan Anaglyph 3d Glasses ?

Laptop : IBM T42 ?


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 10, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> NO need to buy spend 599 in those glasses coz I m damn sure u will get bored with these 3D. The anaglyph 3D gives almost no colour. Video will be Black n White.
> buy a very cheap one Paper Anaglyph 3D Glasses (Red/Cyan) | eBay
> 
> Out of curiosity I bought these, got 3D anaglyph HD version of Avatar just to find that its a better watch in 2D. There are only some good 3D clips in youtube which re worth watching.
> ...


Along with that a decent compatible Nvidia Card will  be needed too.


----------

